

Stylus: --watch automatically recompile the wrong file - ya
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12578531/stylus-watch-automatically-recompile-the-wrong-file

======
bdfh42
This looks like a roundabout way of posting technical questions to HN. This
was (probably) properly posted to StackOverflow but not here.

